# Men selling bath and body



## dandelion (Oct 19, 2009)

I went to a craft market and had three different experiences with men selling batch and body, and was not completely comfortable with any of the techniques.

First the hand-salt-scrub guy, he was so overtly sexual, I saw him make both husband and wife giggle. You know the guy who demonstrates how smooth he can get your hands.

The second guy had his wife's wares, the display was really nice and full, but two men (it seemed his buddy tagged along to help)...it took away from the femininity of the display, and certain obvious things were sloppy.  If "she" had come I think she would have sold out.

Finally, in a store, two tight lipped stern men,in a newly opened B&B store, reading from scripts.

very disappointing.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, we have some great men over here for sure; and some people who had bad experiences with female b & b sellers.
Plus some seriously cookie female B&B makers   
I don't think sexe has to do anything with it...


----------



## Bigmoose (Oct 19, 2009)

Around here there are not very many men who are in this business.  Last year I met a very nice lady who was a soap vendor at 2 craft shows in a row.  We shared soap stories during the slower times.  The first show we met at she had a booth just 4 spots ahead of mine.  She did much better than me that day.  When I told her that she has an advantage with her location over mine she said "Yes but you have an advantage as well."  I asked her what she meant and she said "you are a guy selling to women."  That got me thinking about it.  I don't think myself that it makes much of a difference.

Also I did a craft show this year and there were 250 to 300 vendors.  Only one other soaper there.  It was another guy and they put us right next to each other.  I can't belive that worked out the way it did.

Bruce


----------



## dandelion (Oct 19, 2009)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> Around here there are not very many men who are in this business.  Last year I met a very nice lady who was a soap vendor at 2 craft shows in a row.  We shared soap stories during the slower times.  The first show we met at she had a booth just 4 spots ahead of mine.  She did much better than me that day.  When I told her that she has an advantage with her location over mine she said "Yes but you have an advantage as well."  I asked her what she meant and she said "you are a guy selling to women."  That got me thinking about it.  I don't think myself that it makes much of a difference.
> 
> Also I did a craft show this year and there were 250 to 300 vendors.  Only one other soaper there.  It was another guy and they put us right next to each other.  I can't belive that worked out the way it did.
> 
> Bruce



It would have upset me to be next to a soap maker, did the organizers correct the situation?  How did people react?


----------



## JenniferSews (Oct 19, 2009)

Really?  It would have never crossed my mind one way or another to care if the vendor was male or not.  Go figure!


----------



## IanT (Oct 19, 2009)

I havent had a prob yet but i see how there could be if someone looks shady or scary, your not going to want to buy things that are supposed to be bright , nice smelling and positive.....

I dont sell yet but I havent seen anything so far that would discourage me


----------



## AshleyR (Oct 24, 2009)

My husband came with my to my last craft fair and he told me that when I left the table to go to the bathroom, etc. and left him in charge, people would look from afar, but nobody came by the table when he was alone there. And he's a pretty friendly and happy looking guy.  The same people walked by when I was back and came right over.


----------



## IanT (Oct 24, 2009)

lol ayeeee...

Some people......


----------



## kittywings (Oct 25, 2009)

I think it depends on the kind of guy... DH offered to sell my stuff at our community's "community garage sale" today... classy, I know  because I had a wine/cheese tasting for work ... at 9 am... ACROSS TOWN  :x).  Turns out he had to work, but even though I would never let him do that unsupervised, I pictured him trying to do it... (shakes head and sighs...).  He's got the gift of the gab, but I've heard him say "Shaz's all natural soaps" (which makes me cringe every time as I try to explain about the whole "natural" thing).

With Big Moose and Ian, I wouldn't see a problem since it's YOUR product and you have the knowledge base to answer questions, etc.  A random husband/boyfriend... I don't see it.  

It's kind of like, if someone wanted me to sell them a fancy blue cheese, I say "WELL.... the least disgusting is ______."  (seriously, there was one that was described as "barnyard-y".... it tasted like I ate a cow pie... LITERALLY!  :? )


----------



## donniej (Oct 25, 2009)

I've only been to a few craft fairs and I've never seen men selling soap, only women.


----------



## IanT (Oct 25, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> With Big Moose and Ian, I wouldn't see a problem since it's YOUR product and you have the knowledge base to answer questions, etc.  A random husband/boyfriend... I don't see it.
> 
> It's kind of like, if someone wanted me to sell them a fancy blue cheese, I say "WELL.... the least disgusting is ______."  (seriously, there was one that was described as "barnyard-y".... it tasted like I ate a cow pie... LITERALLY!  :? )



I totally agree...on both accounts... and Bleu cheese can _ONLY _be judged on a scale of disguistingness....


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 25, 2009)

I always thought so too... but some very young little chunks of blue cheese, over some spagetti with white wine and cheese sauce and grilled salmon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It takes time to get used to, like brussel sprouts, olives and wine  :wink:


----------



## Bigmoose (Oct 26, 2009)

dandelion said:
			
		

> Bigmoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At first I was a little upset.  But then I thought our product line is very different.  Mine is the one that is different than most.  The other guy was big into selling FO's and EO's in small vials.  I sold very few body sprays that day.  I had a better soap selection and lotions and did better there.  I did not have time to ask for another spot, my wife helps me most of the time but she could not make it this day and I had no time to relocate.  All went well and we covered each others booth if the need arose.

I did one other craft show last year where they put 2 soapers next to each other in a class room.  They complained and one moved to the other side of the room.  It did not matter because I had a spot out in the hall just before that room and did well that day.

Bruce


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 27, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> kittywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Huh!.._NO_ accounting for some peoples tastes I spose! Plebs!!


----------



## carillon (Oct 27, 2009)

I think it would take a certain type of man to sell soaps and not make most people uncomfortable.  I envision a laid back, polite guy--maybe even a "hippie" type, but no flirtation, and no high pressure tactics.

I went to a B&BW store where a VERY effeminate man was working--plucked eyebrows and all.  YUCK.  I don't like it when the ladies working in that store approach me trying to make sales and I sure didn't like this creepy dude doing it.

Another time I saw a man trying to sell soap was at a show.  It was a man and wife--both probably in their 60's.  The man seemed too gruff to be selling soap.  He had the personality of an army drill sargent--just too hardcore. I don't know...it almost seemed like he was trying to overcompensate for selling "girlie" soaps.


----------



## IanT (Oct 28, 2009)

sounds like an identity issue muahahhahahahaha.....

me... I think I would just be like...yo...buy my soap...its da BOOOOMB...speaking of which..check out these bathbombs I made...freeeeesh...smell them...go on its ok...yes ..mmmmm they smell good dont they... now buy it.. buy it alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllLLLL


----------



## kittywings (Oct 28, 2009)

carillon said:
			
		

> I think it would take a certain type of man to sell soaps and not make most people uncomfortable.  I envision a laid back, polite guy--maybe even a "hippie" type, but no flirtation, and no high pressure tactics.
> 
> I went to a B&BW store where a VERY effeminate man was working--plucked eyebrows and all.  YUCK.  I don't like it when the ladies working in that store approach me trying to make sales and I sure didn't like this creepy dude doing it.



You made me think of my good friend Michael, who works at the MAC store... he's somewhat effeminate but GORGEOUS, so EVERYBODY loves him.  I was his ride to our good friend's surprise party last week where it basically was all of these super macho Italian guys and Michael, the birthday girl's gay soulmate.  So... we're in the car and he starts telling me "I was gonna do a smokey eye for today but then I thought... 'nah."

lol

And because I always have to show pix...  here's a visual (from a different b-day where he DID do the smokey eye!)


----------



## IanT (Oct 28, 2009)

lol ...


----------



## carillon (Oct 28, 2009)

"I was gonna do a smokey eye for today but then I thought... 'nah." 

TOO FUNNY!


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 28, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> sounds like an identity issue muahahhahahahaha.....
> 
> me... I think I would just be like...yo...buy my soap...its da BOOOOMB...speaking of which..check out these bathbombs I made...freeeeesh...smell them...go on its ok...yes ..mmmmm they smell good dont they... now buy it.. buy it alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllLLLL



Funny you should say that my husband keeps saying "why can't we name our soap... Buy our soap beeeeeeeeeetches!"  He's only joking of course.


----------

